# Lilium martagon album



## Hakone (May 28, 2011)




----------



## valenzino (May 28, 2011)

Wow,very nice.I remember it in my area +20 years ago in the wild...now compleately extinct unfortunately...there is only a small population of the normal colour one in a place 20 km from my home...


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2011)

Consewrvation project! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (May 28, 2011)

:clap::clap::drool::drool: Those are cool lilies, one of these days I keep tellin' myself!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Consewrvation project!



Que? (Faulty Towers is playing in my mind now)

Yes, very lovely. Species lilies ROCK and the natives here will be doing their thing soon.


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2011)

Nice! I love martagons!!:clap::drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (May 28, 2011)

Great lillies!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2011)

ooooooo -- nice lily!


----------



## Lanmark (May 29, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Species lilies ROCK and the natives here will be doing their thing soon.



Yeah they do! And we want photos of yours too Tom!


----------

